# Modern Arnis Minute #18 - Driving Drills



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 10, 2015)

This issue of "The Modern Arnis Minute" is on the "Driver - Passenger" roles in drills like Tapi-Tapi.

#modernarmis   #datuhartman


----------

